# Playtime in a house of four dogs!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I need a bigger house. And a bigger car. And a bigger yard. lol. 
Playtime in a house of four dogs looks a little bit like this....









Not sure where the sweet and innocent face went... bu it went! lol










That toy didn't even stand a chance. not even a little bit.










Annie vs. Champ










That's *ergh* my *umph* TOY!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Champ is such a studmuffin.









Favorite. Chesney. Picture. EVER









Pretty little lady.









catdog Grissom lays on top of the couch. Added height for Mr. no legs


*ETA:* man Annie and Grissom have AWESOME coats.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...they all look like they're having fun!!! :biggrin:

That's awesome that they all get along so well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> That's awesome that they all get along so well.


haha, for the most part. 
Annie is having a tough time accepting another female in the house, but the last two days have been smooth sailing, at least.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> haha, for the most part.
> Annie is having a tough time accepting another female in the house, but the last two days have been smooth sailing, at least.


That's good. She'll settle in soon enough I'm sure. :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

They are too cute having a great time! Your pups look like mine haha! I have 4 also! Our house gets to be crazy house when the dogs start to bring out all the toys haha! Looks like they are just plain old having tons of fun! Great pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

